# Smokey



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i have a few questions regarding smokey,
1 is he a black mouse with white patches or white with black patches?

secondly is he a broken tan? as he has broken patches of tan on his tummy! or is he even a broken at all coz the main white patch looks a bit like a band?

help, as this is a long going arguement with everyone in my hourse at the mo :lol: x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

anyone? :?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

That mouse is a tan, yes. It looks like a banded with white spotting genes to me (a banded with broken as well). Headspots are a common problem when breeding bandeds.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ahh see thats where i was confused because that band smokey has, its got a black smudge in that too so its not a complete band x


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

yes an normal vsvs spotting... the wight patch an there stomak goes along the sits and back, so it seams like an band.

viv


----------

